# relocation to New Zealand



## mal_1977 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi,


I'm planning to move to New Zealand in 2016. I want to know how is the job market in New Zealand for 

1. Database Administrators Oracle DBA'S and Apps DBA

or 

2. Project Managers 

I'm working both as Database administrator and Project Manager (ERP)

How soon I can get a job assuming I come to New Zealand in January 2016 ? 

I'm from India having 12+ years of experience and has worked in US and Malaysia regions

Thanks
Himanshu


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for vacancies.

Assuming you will come here on a Resident visa via the SMC route then it shouldn't take long to land a job assuming you are keen and don't just sit around waiting for the job to come to you.
You'll still be competing with other immigrants with a right to work and of course kiwi's, but it'll be easier as you can see employers face to face.
It is no secret that employers don't really want to get involved with immigration stuff and overseas recruiting due to the extra costs, extra time and risks involved which is why it is difficult to land a job here from overseas unless your skill is in desperate need.


----------



## Elleon2wheels (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm an Oracle developer & have recently arrived in NZ. Researching the job market, I have found very few Oracle vacancies, although I recently spotted 1 Oracle DBA position.
Many IT jobs require skills in new technologies; web/mobile oriented on a Microsoft platform. Since you have another year before moving to NZ, try to gain relevant experience. Your project management skills could be more successful. 

Register your CV on job boards & with recruitment agencies. Ensure you have sufficient funds to live here without a job.


----------

